# 2007 Ariens ST724 foward speed issue



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

i recently received an ST724 from a family member. without commenting it generally, i notice that the first and second speed (out of six) are not functioning properly. first goes in reverse, second goes nowhere. three thru six are good, as are one and two in reverse. i called my local shop, and was told that this issue is not uncommon. they recommended adjusting the throttle cable (like i have done with self-propelled mowers). i tried adjusting up and down, but no improvement yet. 

i'm not yet familiar with snowblowers, so wondering if there are other adjustments to get those two speeds working properly. thanks for the help!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I am sure they meant shifter cable/rod, and not throttle cable.

It happens, but is not common in my opinion. Somehow, it appears the friction disc against the drive plate is not lining up for some reason. Unless something is broke or bent, a shifter adjustment should correct that. Check everything with a visual before continuing.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

if i look at the rear of the blower (i'm not with it now), the throttle handle is on the left, the auger handle is on the right, and there is a thick rod in the center that moves with the speed adjustment lever. is this center rod, which has a nut at its bottom, what you think has to be adjusted?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If you don't have that manual, the you can get it from Ariens web site to download, just type in the model no. and serial no.


I don't have a 2007 ST724.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Your friction disc is not adjusted properly. Download the manual to learn how to adjust. Second goes nowhere because it lands in center of the spinning disc when it should be adjusted that reverse 1 and forward 1 should be off center to either side. This also means reverse 2 is slower than it has to be and forward 6 can be faster but that is what the adjustment will correct. While you're at it take a good look of how much life is left on the rubber part of the friction wheel.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

getting some good ideas, thx! i do have the engine and body manual. i read about the friction disc; just totally unfamiliar right now with it. maybe youtube... other than this issue, it seems to be in pretty good shape. i'll post pics later.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You'll get the hang of it, pretty straight forward.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

If adjustments are not working I actually got one with that issue and it turns out someone put a new friction disk but put it on reversed as instead of the side that cups to the right was to the left, Flipped it over and all was well.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

according to records, the drive disc was replaced april 2016. complaint was "machine won't change gears".


----------



## Chacho (Oct 6, 2019)

all3939 said:


> Your friction disc is not adjusted properly. Download the manual to learn how to adjust. Second goes nowhere because it lands in center of the spinning disc when it should be adjusted that reverse 1 and forward 1 should be off center to either side. This also means reverse 2 is slower than it has to be and forward 6 can be faster but that is what the adjustment will correct. While you're at it take a good look of how much life is left on the rubber part of the friction wheel.


Pretty sure he’s got this right. Not sure if this is the same on your machine but the inside of mine looks like the photo below. The first photo, in the lower right, there’s a threaded rod that connects to an arm. (Sorry the picture is not the best, I’m not near my machine). I would try adjusting this threaded rod, which determines if rubber wheel is to the left or right of center if you are in the first forward gear or first reverse gear.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

several pics:


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

good news! i was checking the speed control rods, and where it comes together as two pieces (a linkage about half way down, i noticed that the lower wing nut/bolt was loose and that linkage had come loose. i reconnected and tightened and now all the speeds work as they should.

as noted earlier, the drive disc was replaced april 2016 at the shop, so hopefully that set-up will last a good while.

i like the electric start, seems to work well.

want to make sure all the grease and oil points are done (shop says regular grease and motor oil are fine; comments?).

probably will take the belt cover off and check the belts and pulleys. no service record of then being worked on.

as is typical, there are low body areas that could use a repaint. any suggestions?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Rustolium all is chambers orange is a perfect match, glad to see you have it worked out, I have a older version of the 724 that has the flathead engine and plastic rims, I have all the parts to fixit just need the time. May get it going for the step son to earn a little money.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

do you mean allis chambers orange? is there a substitute for the bottom painted scraper? maybe nice if there is a plain stainless steel version. and i have heard of plastic rims; mine seem to be painted metal.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

and now i need to shop around for a hitch mounted ramp carrier for this blower.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

rwh963 said:


> do you mean allis chambers orange? is there a substitute for the bottom painted scraper? maybe nice if there is a plain stainless steel version. and i have heard of plastic rims; mine seem to be painted metal.


DOH auto correct on the phone strikes again LOL Yes that is what I meant. The plastic rims where a experiment IMHO that did NOT work out well for Ariens and tend to leak air and crack on the colder days but there are a few work around's to swap to a metal rim. As for the scraper I have only seen painted ones.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Actually, one manufacture back in the day put a recall out on its plastic rims, as they were exploding on tire install for some …. At any rate, I myself would be putting metal rims on.

I have never seen a stainless scraper bar, but I suppose a machine/welding/fabrication shop would be glad to make you one. I would assume it would be very costly and not much an advantage really.

You should also get a nice set of poly shoes for that machine.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

i do have the original steel shoes for the blower. pulled them off to possibly paint, but probably not worth doing that.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

rwh963 said:


> i do have the original steel shoes for the blower. pulled them off to possibly paint, but probably not worth doing that.


You do want to keep some type of shoes on there, either the original, or aftermarket, or the poly ones, but with no shoes on the scraper blade will wear quickly, and after that is gone the bucket starts to wear. That part is very expensive to replace if you can even find one.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

yes, i will be putting them back on before using. i've seen some aftermarket ones with built in wheels. wonder if they would be helpful.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

The wheels are helpful on the auto turn blowers a I made my own but may work well for your blower if you can find a good price for them.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@rwh,

I ordered some of the poly wheeled ones to replace some steel ones, as they were only 20.00 for the pair. I will be trying them this winter, and expect them to work just great.

https://www.amazon.com/Arnold-Universal-Roller-Thrower-Shoes/dp/B00PBGM7RM

You can see them on a couple.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

oneacer that's a great price, May get a set for the Deluxe 24 being so cheap.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, that's like half the price that I have seen elsewhere … what's the worse thing, I'm out 20.00 and put the steel or a solid poly back on …. 

Actually, if I ever wear out the wheels, I have a drawer of plastic wheels just sitting there …


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

i don't believe mine has auto turn. i can de-clip one rim for easier turns. not sure the wheeled runners will work well on non-paved surfaces (like gravel).


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

For gravel I have heard (have not tried them myself though) But a company makes what is called Armor skids and are longer and work well on gravel from what users here have said.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@rwh,

Most of my machines do not have auto turn, and the one that has a differential I keep it locked in. I never have an issue turning as I either take wider turns, or just use reverse, depending where I am and the room, and how and where I am blowing the snow. In any situation that requires it, I always apply slight pressure on the handlebars to keep the bucket from say digging into the grass when the ground is not yet frozen when I blow from my shop to the house, or around the house for emergency access if God forbid, something were to happen. If I were to turn the machine sharply, I would not drag the bucket sideways, whether it had solid skids or wheeled poly skids, as I would apply a light downward pressure on my machine, keeping the skids ever so slightly off the ground during that maneuver.


----------

